# do i need a table saw?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The table saw is the center of any wood shop---I bought my first when I was 17--My dads was small and worn out--

My second one was 2 years later--I moved to California to go to school and didn't have the heart to take the saw away from my dad.

Left that one in California and moved back to Illinois--Needed another table saw---40 plus years with a saw close by--------

My tablesaw now is a big one--8 feet wide and 7 feet across---

What I'm trying to say, If you like to work with wood you need a table saw!

Get a Grizzly catalog-- It has the stuff dreams are made of----Mike---


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes you do every body does their handy. I just bought a used craftsman belt drive that is a shop size saw but not near as big as the previous posters maybe 48 by 32. I like it but if I had it to do over again I would have gotten one that was colapsable with wheels like a dolly that stores upright. Because I am not so much a wood worker as I am a shelf or bench builder and the saw I have is to big to move and that sux so think carefully on what suits your needs. You could do just about everything with a nice portable saw that a large belt drive saw can do except fine woodworking. Thats just my 2cents hope it helps.


edit Yes grizzly stuff makes me drool and long for the day I can afford a 20 by 40 shop with about a 300 amp panel.


----------



## moopey (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm just a handy homeowner and the table saw is one of my best tools i bought after purchasing my first home in 2009. I lucked out and landed a small skil 10" table saw at lowes on black friday for $59. The one recommendation I have, is regardless of what saw you choose, get yourself a quality blade like a 60-80 tooth. makes rip cut so nice. 

I also landed a $50 10" skil miter saw that black friday. both tools have been great especially since they were so inexpensive. I do wish the table saw had a larger base. It would make cutting plywood and other large boards much easier.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a lot of tools, acquired over many years. The woodworking tools I use the most are my 18V electric drill, my table saw, my sliding miter saw, and my router. I use the Sawzall a lot for demolition work, the jig saw I use occasionally, and I use the biscuit joiner for making frames. I recently picked up a Kreg jig, used for pocket hole joinery. Beyond that, I use my hand planes, hand saws, rasps, and pad sander a lot.

For close tolerance work, nothing beats a table saw. For rough framing, nothing beat a sliding compound miter saw. For making furniture, nothing beats a router. And for everything, nothing beats a fine bottle of single malt Irish whiskey. Just don't mix it with the tablesaw.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Had a couple Sears contactor table saws. About 5 years ago, I bought a cast iron cabinet saw. Pricey, but I couldn't go back.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

One thing I wish I had spent more $$ on is my table saw
But I do not have a place to setup a nice one until the garage is finished
My old table saw is now used to cut up junk wood
The newer saw is setup in the addition
Eventually I want a nice saw setup in the garage
Of course by that time I won't need it....as much :laughing:

Sliding miter saw is on of the best additions I have made to my tools


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Of course you need a Table Saw.

You never have enough tools. Especially shiny ones. :lol:


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a makita 10" contractors saw (model 2704) with a hydraulic lift table. Its the BALLS and I would NEVER own a home or try to do basic carpentry without it. Ripping down stuff with a circular saw can be done but its slower and not as clean.


----------



## kredman (Apr 22, 2010)

Everyone needs a table saw!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

jlhaslip said:


> ...........You never have enough tools. Especially shiny ones.....


 Yeah! for shiny tools.
I have the Bosch 10" Saw and It works fine but I have not found anything that works better for taper cuts in sheet goods or for plunge cuts in flooring than the Festool TS55.
.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

If you have the space to put one then find one on Craigslist and have at it. There are great deals on used table saws out there. Before you buy search the brand and model. 

There has been no better investment made by me than the 4 saws I've used over the years.


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, every man needs a table saw. Arr arr arr.

I couldn't do anything without mine.


----------



## 17Irish17 (Sep 27, 2010)

A table saw is very useful. I would strongly suggest that you get one. I have had mine for years and use it a lot. If you are serious about wood working you will want to look at spending some good cash to get a solid table saw. If you are just looking to do some odd projects then you can get a table saw for a decent price and it will do the job. Good luck!


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The answer to "Do I need (insert tool)" is always YES!

If you are looking for a lower-end start to your table saw endeavors, Sears will have a 10" Craftsman Evolv table saw with stand for $90 on Black Friday.

http://blackfriday.gottadeal.com/black-friday-1126-CraftsmanEvolv10inTableSawwithSteelStand.html

Here it is regularly/sale priced today: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00928461000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------

